# Bravia Engine?



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone know anything about the bravia engine on the Sony phones being ported to other phones and in some custom roms?
I think it would be cool to have for ours but just like the fancy beats audio, many see that as a simple audio preset. So do you think this is just another fad type thing, I mean isn't it basicly like a fancy color profile for the screen?

Either way it would be cool, but who knows the difficulty in the process Of bringing it to this device.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance but what exactly would we have to gain with the bravia engine? Would it affect standard day to day operation? Our would it be something that only benefited video playback and graphics intensive games and such (thinking bravia TVs)?


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Considering CM's background in color profiles, I'd imagine it couldn't be that difficult. That said, I don't really know that much about the Bravia Engine. For example, if it is running some sort of image compression or enhancement engine, then that is quite a bit of extra stuff to port. But if it is as simple as the Beats Audio thing is, then it really shouldn't be hard at all.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea that's what I was thinking, my friends optimus v got it and it is cooked in cm and I noticed the difference even on that little screen, its nice, i definitely didn't see any drawbacks or over saturation that you might expect either.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Regardless of if you port it or not, the color reproduction will not be totally the same since Sony makes their own IPS LCD display panels for screens (phones that are not OLED are IPS) and HTC uses a different supplier. Things like color gamut will not be 100% the same, but it may still help for color calibration in general.

HTC has used Sony made LCD screens before in some phones (and may have for some Thunderbolts), but my own thunderbolt has an LCD screen made by Sharp.

How can you tell?

open the terminal and type:

dmesg | grep -i panel


----------

